# 2010 Holden Cruze Diesel Misfire



## Harry2499 (3 mo ago)

Good afternoon guys! I have a 2010 Holden Cruze diesel, unfortunately it’s started to get a bad Stutter/Misfire when under load, if I back off it comes good but if I hold it the glow plug warming light will come on and the engine light will flash at me quickly.( also no codes) Has anyone else experienced a similar problem as I’m kinda lost on what may be the problem! Thankyou


----------



## Harry2499 (3 mo ago)

I’ve had a search through the forums ofcourse and see a couple people who have had the same problem! However there isn’t really any resolution for any of them unfortunately


----------



## chilehed (Sep 3, 2020)

I can't help with diagnosis, but can tell you that the flashing light indicates that the diagnostic is detecting a level of misfire that will torch your converter (and possibly damage your engine as well if melted converter brick gets sucked back into the cylinders), so as soon as you see that slow down until it stops flashing. Many diagnostics don't set a code on the first key cycle they fail, you need two failures on different key cycles; if you want the code to set then get the light to flash, stop the vehicle and do a key cycle, then do it again. That should get you a steady light and some freeze-frame data that might help with diagnosis, as well as set any other codes that might be contributing.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

The JG doesn't have the same level of internal diagnostics that the JH and later US-built Cruzen[1] have, hook it up to a scantool and have someone *else *monitor the output while you try and trigger it, but you may still get nothing.

Probably best to take it to a decent mechanic who understands small turbo-diesels, as you don't want it entering a failure mode outlined above.

1 - Or, indeed, the equivalent Daewoo Premiere Lacetti, which is what the JG is. One of the few differences between it and our JG is that GM-H decided to use a different set of software in the ECU, same hardware, different programming.


----------



## Harry2499 (3 mo ago)

@grs1961 thanks mate! Appreciate your help!! With that last bit are you recommending changing my ecu?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Harry2499 said:


> recommending changing my ecu?


No. It was just an aside that the JG is a different beast to the JH, and the US-built vehicles.

But was the ECU recall performed on the vehicle?


----------

